#  Schulmedizin >  Urologische Sprechstunde >   Suprapubischer Katheter >

## Vampy

Guten Morgen zusammen ! 
Mein Name ist Annemarie und ich habe ein dickes Problem. Seit dem 2.7. habe ich einen suprapubischen Katheter wegen zuviel Restharn. Ausserdem ist meine Blase viel zu groß, sie fast mehr als ein Liter Urin ohne das ich zur Toilette muß. Die Urologen in der Kölner Uniklinik vermuten das der Blasenmuskel nicht mehr arbeitet oder die Nerven durch meinen Diabetes geschädigt sind. Am 13.7 bekomme ich noch einmal eine Blasendruckmessung gemacht und danach wird dann entschieden ob noch Operiert werden kann oder nicht.
Mein eigentliches Problem ist aber das ich gerne schwimmen gehen möchte. Weis jemand von euch vielleicht ob es ein absolut wasserdichtes Pflaster gibt, wenn ja wie es heißt.Dann hätte ich auch gerne gewußt was ich alles machen kann. Darf ich auch noch schwere Dinge hoch heben oder Fahrrad fahren?
Bevor ich den Katheter hatte bin ich 2 mal die Woche mit meiner Tochter die ein extremes Übergewicht hat, schwimmen gegangen, was nun leider nicht mehr geht.
Für mich persönlich ist aber auch sehr schwer mit der neuen Situation um zugehen.
Zur Zeit kann ich den Katheter immer noch nicht akzeptieren.Es fällt mir auch sehr schwer mit meiner Familie oder Freunden darüber zu reden.
Nun ja vielleicht habt ihr ja eine Lösung für mein Problem.
Ich wünsche euch noch einen schönen Sonntag 
Eure Vampy ( Annemarie)

----------


## urologiker

Grüß dich Annemarie, 
ein Bauchdeckenkatheter wird bei Frauen zugegebenermaßen seltener eingesetzt als bei Männern, jedoch ist ein solcher SPF insgesamt bequemer zu handhaben als ein Katheter durch die Harnröhre. 
Mit dem Katheter kannst du praktisch alles machen, sogar schwimmen. Da er knapp über dem Schambein liegt, kannst du ihm unter dem Badeanzug verstecken. Zum Baden gibt es auch eine wasserdichte Klebefolie, z.B. Opsite-Folie. Nach dem Baden solltest du die Einstichstelle gut desinfizieren und anschließend einen Neuen Verband mit Schlitzkompressen anlegen. 
Hoffe, ich konnte helfen, 
logiker

----------


## Vampy

Hallo!
Vielen Dank für deine Antwort.
Nun habe ich doch noch ein paar Fragen auf dem Herzen.Heute habe ich einen Brief aus der Uniklinik bekommen mit den Diagnosen hyperkapazitäre, hyposensitive hypokontraktile Blase. Und man möchte eine intravesikale Elektrostimulation bei mir durchführen. Kannst du mir das bitte mal übersetzen und erklären. In der Uni Köln ist man dazu leider nicht in der Lage. Ich weiß weder wann der Katheter gewechselt werden soll noch wie es weiter gehen wird.
Bei einem niedergelassenen Urologen habe ich durch Zufall erfahren das der Katheter alle 4-6 Wochen gewechselt werden sollte und in der Uni sagt man mir, erst in 10 Wochen. Was ist nun richtig.Wenn ich in der Uni anrufe ist nie ein Arzt zu sprechen.Ich weiß auch nicht wie ich mich verhalten soll. Zu allem Übel habe ich auch schon wieder eine Blasenentzündung. Meine HÄ meint das es vom Katheter kommt.
Vielleicht hat ja jemand auf meine vielen Fragen eine Antwort.
Bis dann und schönes Wochenende
Annemarie

----------


## urologiker

Vll solltest du in die Neuro-/Frauen-Urologie meiner Klink wechseln? *lach* 
Also: Ein SPF sollte schon so alle 4-6 Wochen gewechselt werden, damit macht man sicher -auch pauschal gesprochen- nichts falsch. 
Die Untersuchung, die deine Blasenfunktion erfaßt hat, nennt sich Urodynamik (UD). Die Begrifflichkeiten sind insbesondere therapeutisch von Bedeutung, man versucht durch die Diagnostik den richtigen therapeutischen Ansatz einzugrenzen.
Salopp gesagt, könnte man deine Blase -so wie sie beschrieben wird- als "ausgelatscht" bezeichnen. Insofern bietet allein der SPF Möglichkeiten zumindest die Kapazität der Blase etwas zu verringern (Schrumpfung bei fehlender Dehnung). Problematisch ist dennoch die mangelnde Funtionalität, die per Elektrostimulation angeregt werden soll. 
-> All das braucht natürlich recht lange und Geduld ist in diesem Unterfangen besonders gefragt! 
Was genau möchtest du noch wissen/verstehen?  
Beste Grüße, logiker

----------


## Vampy

Hi Logiker!
In welcher Klinik arbeitest du denn? Ich überlege schon zu wechseln,aber auf diesem Gebiet habe ich ja nun überhaupt keine Erfahrung.Wo ist man denn am besten untergebracht?
Meine HÄ meint das die Blasenentzündung von dem Katheter sei. Außerdem ist die Stelle wo der Katheter angenäht ist auch ziemlich entzündet.Zur Zeit wird die Entzündung halt mit Beta behandelt. Aber wir haben auch Angst das die Fäden reißen, denn durch die Entzündung ist das Gewebe rundum doch sehr aufgeweicht.
Was darf ich denn Körperlich noch so tun mit diesem blöden Ding.
Darf ich noch Betten beziehen oder schwere Wäschekörbe die Treppe rauftragen. Darf ich noch Fahrradfahren. Was passiert wenn die KK die Elektrostimulation verweigert.
Muß ich den Katheter dann für den rest meines Lebens haben?
Ein Arzt in der Uni meinte das er sich nichts von der Elektrostimulation verspricht da der Diabetes und die Mischkollagenose schon einiges an Nerven vernichtet haben.Erschwerend kommt noch hinzu das ich über 1 Jahr mit Endoxan behandelt worden bin, ohne ausreichenden Blasenschutz zu bekommen.
Entschuldige das ich dich so nerve, aber es ist sehr schwer für mich mit diesem blöden Teil und der neuen Situation um zu gehen.
Vielen Dank fürs lesen
liebe Grüße
Annemarie

----------


## urologiker

Och, du nervst mich nicht - gern geschehen. 
Wenn ich mir das so anhöre, würde ich dir raten, in der nächsten Woche mal in die Klinik zu fahren und deinen SPF wechseln zu lassen. Zumindest sollte die Annaht entfernt werden, sofern der SPF einen Ballon hat (Zwei Öffnungen?). Ein zu frühes Wechseln gibt es sicher nicht, die Prozedur ist auch recht unkompliziert und tut fast gar nicht weh.

----------


## Vampy

Guten Morgen!
Leider hat er keinen Ballon und deswegen können die Fäden auch nicht entfernt werden. Meine HÄ wird heute noch einmal in der Uniklinik versuchen anzurufen, sollte das aber immer noch erfolglos bleiben, werde ich das KH wechseln.Zu allem Übel wird die Blasenentzündung auch immer schlimmer. Ständig habe ich das Gefühl auf die Toilette zu müßen und dann kommt nichts außer Schmerzen so das ich alles über den Katheter ablassen muß.
Nochmals vielen Dank für deine Hilfe
liebe Grüße
Annemarie

----------


## Sunflowers

Hallo Annemarie, 
dann hast du einen Cystofix und dieser wird angenäht. Wahrscheinlich hast du zunächst diesen bekommen, weil man hofft, dass man den Katheter wieder entfernen kann und du dann wieder so den Toilettengang durchführen kannst. So war das jedensfalls bei mir damals. Als dann klar war, ich werde den Katheter immer benötigen, bekam ich einen Ballonkatheter. Das positive daran ist, dass dieser nicht mehr angenäht werden muss, denn der Faden riss bei mir immer wieder raus, obwohl ich nichts machte. 
Du fragst ob du trotz des Katheter alles machen kannst. Ja, kannst du. Alles ist möglich. Dein Leben kann so weitergeführt werden wie du es gewohnt bist.
Thema Blasenentzündung. Leider ist die eine Begleiterscheinung und nicht wirklich zu ändern. Du musst viel trinken, den Verband regelmäßig wechseln und das Einstichloch gut desinfizieren, sowie mit einem desinfizierten Tupfer von innen nach außen wischen. Um den Urin anzusäuern, zur Vorbeugung eines Infekts, hilft Vitamin C oder Preiselbeersaft.
Gewechselt werden muss er zwischen 4-6 Wochen und das kann jede Urologische Praxis. Man muss dazu nicht in die Ambulanz eines Krankenhauses, dort dauert es länger als in einer Praxis. 
LG
Sandra (trägt 17 Jahre einen Bauchdeckenkatheter)

----------


## Vampy

Hallo Sandra! 
Vielen Dank für deine ausführliche Antwort. Seit Dienstag habe ich nun auch einen Ballonkatheter.Zur Zeit warten wir immer noch auf die Genehmigung der KK wegen der Elktrostimulation, es sieht aber eher nach einer Ablehnung aus.( dann wird der Katheter für mich leider auch für immer nötig sein)
Darf ich mal fragen aus welchem Grund du den Katheter bekommen hast?
Gehst du auch schwimmen?
Mit dem Ballonkatheter geht es mir auf alle Fälle etwas besser.
So nun muß ich Kaffee für meinen Mann kochen.
Bis dann
Annemarie

----------


## Sunflowers

Hallo Annemarie, 
ich finde den Ballonkatheter auch angenehmer, als den, der angenäht werden muss. Diese Prozedur beim Wechseln ist tausendmal besser, wenn auch unangenehm.
Ich habe den Katheter bekommen, weil nach einer Skoliose OP das Pipi machen nicht mehr richtig funktionierte. Ich konnte nur Pipi, wenn die Blase mächtig voll war und dann hatte ich zuviel Restharn. Man entschloss sich dann für den Bauchdeckenkatheter, damit ich es leichter habe mich entleeren zu können, denn ich sitze im Rollstuhl. Bei einer Katheterisierung durch die Harnröhre hätte man mich mehrmals am Tag aus dem Rollstuhl heben müssen, was ja auf Dauer sehr anstrengend für die Pflegeperson wird. 
Am Anfang, als ich den Katheter hatte, traute ich mich nicht schwimmen zu gehen oder mich in die Badewanne zu legen, aber ich fragte dann den Urologen und der sagte mir,  dass ich  das machen  darf. Er sagte  aber auch,  dass  ich  nicht  ins salzige  Meerwasser  dürfe,  aber  Schwimmbäder  mit  Clorwasser  sind  okay.  In die  Badewanne gehen  oder  Duschen  sind  auch vollkommen in Ordnung.
Wenn ich mal im Schwimmbad war, versteckte ich den Katheter im Badeanzug oder in der Bikinihose. Ich habe auch nie ein wasserabweisendes Pflaster benutzt, sondern habe nach dem Schwimmen mein Verband gewechselt und den Bauch gut desinfiziert. Mehr nicht. 
Du wirst dich an den Katheter gewöhnen und auch hin und wieder verfluchen. Ging und geht mir nach 17 Jahren auch so. Ich habe z. B. dauernd Infekte, wodurch ich schon mehrmals Blasensteine hatte und derzeit auch wieder habe. Diese bekommt aber nicht jeder, keine Angst! Wenn, dann werden sie mit einem kleinen operativen Eingriff entfernt, aber ohne Schnitt, dass wird durch die Harnröhre durchgeführt.
Bei mir gestalltet sich das aber als schwierig, weil eine Nakose bei meiner Behinderung gefährlich ist. Deshalb werden die jetzigen Steine erst entfernt, wenn es unbedingt notwendig ist. 
Wie war denn dein Katheterwechsel? Warst du in einer Praxis oder in dem Kh? 
LG
Sandra

----------


## Sanny

Hei, 
ich finde es auch besser, wenn der Schlauch fest sitzt. Denn es tut mir auch weh, wenn ich mal dran hängen bleibe und ein kurzer Ruck tut dann echt weh. 
Ich werde meinen Uro mal fragen.  
Ich werde mich dann hier nochmal melden. 
Vielen Dank nochmal und liebe Grüße 
Sanny :zd_bye_3_cut:

----------


## hexe53

Hallo,
mein Vater (79 Jahre) hat Prostatakrebs. Aber seine jetzigen Beschwerden haben mit dem Krebs nichts zu tun, wie mir der Urologe mitteilte.
Hier die Vorgeschichte-kurzgefasst-:
bei meinem Vater wurde 3 mal ein TURP durchgeführt, weil er Probleme beim Wasserlassen hatte, u.a. Restharn in der Blase. Alle OP's brachten nichts, im Gegenteil, es wurde schlimmer und beim letzten Mal wurde die Samenblase verletzt, was zum Abang von Ejakulat führt. Alles sehr unangenehm für meinen Vater.
Er hat jetzt einen Bauchdeckenkatheter, mit dem er auch ganz gut zurecht kommt.
Leider hat sich wohl die Öffnung entzündet. Auf jeden Fall ist es rundherum eitrig. Ist das gefährlich? Meine Mutter wechselt die Kompresse jetzt täglich und macht desinfizierende Salbe darauf. Es wird aber trotzdem nicht besser. Was kann noch getan werden?   
Für einen Rat wäre ich dankbar. 
Liebe Grüße
Uschie

----------


## Sanny

Hallo, 
also ich bin ja kein Experte. Aber man könnte doch mal beim Facharzt einen Abstrich von der entzündeten Stelle am Einstichsloch machen. Dann weiß man, ob und was für Bakterien sich dort breit gemacht haben.
Dies habe ich auch machen lassen und werde das Ergebnis so in einer Woche haben.
Wenn eine Kultur angelegt wird, dann weiß man genau den Erreger und kann geziehlter die richtigen Medies geben. 
Ansonten wirst Du bestimmt noch von einer Fachfrau/ einem Fachmann Antworten bekommen.
Hoffe, dass es Deinem Vater bald besser geht. 
GlG. Sanny

----------


## Asche

Hallo! 
Nun habe ich seit gestern den SPK. So ganz ohne Schmerzen verlief das aber nicht. Ich darf morgen den Verband abmachen. Kommt dann noch ein Pflaster drauf? Darf ich dann duschen? Ich nehme an, dass die Schmerzen vom Ultraschallkopf kommen; denn die Schwester hat den richtig  extrem stark in den Bauch gedrückt. Wird sicher bald vergehen. 
LG asche

----------


## urologiker

Hallo Asche, 
der Verband vom Bauchdeckenkatheter sollte mindestens alle 2 Tage gewechselt werden. Da du eine kleine OP am Unterbauch bekommen hast, sind leichte Beschwerden nicht ungewöhnlich. Sollte eine Schwellung des Unterbauchs auftreten oder SPF blutigen Urin fördern ist ein Vorstellung beim Urologen zu empfehlen.
Duschen ist mit SPF gut möglich, man kann mit dem Duschkopf die Keime auch mechanisch abspülen, 
gruß, logiker

----------


## Asche

Hallo Urologiker!
Ich danke für Deine Antwort. Der Verband ist bereits heute entfernt worden. Aber die kleine Wunde näßt noch und so lege ich Kompressen drauf. Der Urin ist nicht blutig und die Schmerzen werden langsam weniger. Duschen werde ich ab morgen.
Nochmals "Danke" für die Antwort. 
asche

----------


## Asche

Ein freundliches "Hallo"! 
Nun habe ich meinen SPK fast zwei Wochen und kann sagen, dass ich inzwischen recht gut damit zu Recht komme. Allerdings muss ich die Wunde noch immer mit Kompressen abdecken, da sie ein Sekret absondert. Meine Frage ist folgende: Wird das immer so sein oder braucht das noch eine gewisse Zeit und danach ist die Wunde dann trocken?
Wer kann mir hierzu eine Antwort geben?

----------


## wheelchairpower

Hi, 
ich kann mich bei mir nicht mehr daran erinnern, ob es und wie lange es war, dass Sekret austrat. Mein SPK liegt einfach schon zu lange.
Du musst ja schon bald zum Urologen um den SPK zu wechseln, dann frage doch deinen Urologen, wie lange es noch sein kann, dass dort Sekret austritt. 
Bei mir ist die Einstichstelle trocken und sieht gut aus. Wenn ich wollte, könnte ich den Verband ganz weglassen, aber das möchte ich nicht, denn ich finde es angenehmer, wenn der SPK durch den Verband sowohl fixiert als auch das Bauchloch etwas geschützt wird.

----------


## Asche

Danke, wheelchairpower, für Deine Antwort. Ich habe am 5.10. (also insgesamt nach 6 Wochen) den Termin zum Kath-Wechsel. Dann werde ich u.a. auch diese Frage stellen. Ich wünsche Dir noch einen angenehmen Abend.
asche

----------


## Joanna

Hallo,
habe mich lange nicht gemeldet,denn wir waren viel im Urlaub und außerdem gab es Probleme mit dem Sub...-Katheter. Waren sogar in Alexandria in einer Klinik deshalb. Anschließend war der Katheter ganz zu - das war nicht so erfreulich.
Mein Mann hat von einem Neurologen eine Überweisung in eine Uni-Klink bekommen um Einsatz eines Blasenschrittmachers. Dazu war ein Test erforderlich, welcher Auskunft darüber gab, ob die Blasennerven noch intakt sind. Leider war dies nicht der Fall und so konnte der Schrittmacher nicht eingesetzt werden. Mein Mann und ich werden also auch weiter mit dem Katheter leben und haben dies auch akzeptiert.
Vielleicht kann eine/einer von dieser Nachricht profitieren. Ich wünsche allen alles Gute und werde michwieder melden, wenn es etwas Neues oder Probleme gibt.
Ich danke, daß ich in diesem Forum zu Gast sein konnte.
Alles Gute
Joanna

----------


## urologiker

@Joanna - was meinst Du damit, von Deiner Nachricht profitieren? Wegen dem frustranen Versuch der Neuromodulation? Das kann auch guten Erfolg haben! 
Alles Gute, 
logiker

----------


## queenbee

Ich bin neu hier und weis nicht ob ich am richtigen platz bin fuer meine frage. Bin seit ca. 3 jahren paralized wegen devic's decise und hab ein katheter. mach mir gedanken ob ich mir ein SPK setzen lassen soll. Werde warscheinlich immer einen katheter brauchen. meine frage ist: wie wird es geregelt das kein urin mehr aus der harnroehre fliest? wird man zugenaeht?oder pisst man doch noch ohne kontrol? 
danke queenbee

----------


## dreamchaser

Da bei einem SPK der Urin kontinuierlich abgeleitet wird, kommt es eher (eher, weil es in der Medizin eben nie 100% gibt) nicht vor, dass Urin über die Harnröhre abgeht, da die Blase leer ist. Zugenäht wird der natürliche Weg nicht.
Bezüglich der Undichtigkeit von SPK kannst du hier jede Menge von Betroffenen lesen.

----------


## Asche

_Ich habe einen suprapubischen Katheter. Der Besuch heute beim Urologen hat ergeben, dass der Zugang verstopft ist und somit kein größerer Katheter als der jetzige (12er) z. Zt.  eingeführt werden kann. Beim nächsten Besuch muss "pochiert" werden. Meine Frage lautet: was genau ist pochieren, was geschieht dann. 
Gruß asche_

----------


## Uhrologe

Meintest du vielleicht bougieren?

----------


## Patientenschubser

*Pochieren* (im 19. Jhd. aus französisch _pocher_ entlehnt, zu _poche_,  Tasche) oder  *Garziehen* ist eine sanfte Garmethode  in heißem, aber nicht kochendem Wasser (etwa 75 °C bis 95 °C). 
Die  Bezeichnung _Pochieren_ geht auf die Zubereitung von verlorenen Eiern (_ufs pochés_)
 zurück, bei denen der  Dotter vom Eiklar durch geschicktes Hineingleitenlassen ins Wasser  umhüllt wird.
 Gemüse,  zartes Fleisch und Innereien wie Kalbshirn oder  -bries,  aber auch Gepökeltes, Fisch  und 
junges Geflügel können ebenfalls pochiert werden. 
Dabei  dient das Pochieren häufig zur Vorbereitung einer weiteren Verarbeitung. Quelle 
Wobei ich aber nicht annehme das er das gemeint hat  :Smiley: 
Er meinte sicherlich wie Uhrologe schon geschrieben hat:  *Bougieren*
Unter einer *Bougierung* (Synonym: _Dilatation_) versteht man  das Aufdehnen einer Engstelle in einem röhrenartigen Organ des Körpers. Quelle

----------


## urologiker

> Die  Bezeichnung _Pochieren_ geht auf die Zubereitung von verlorenen Eiern (_Œufs pochés_)
>  zurück[/URL]

 Looool!  :Zunge raus:  Großartiger Beitrag, Schubser

----------


## Handicaplerin

hallo an alle...
ich bin seit heute hier in dem Forum, weil ich sehr interessant finde.
Habe die meisten Beiträge über .. *Suprapubischer Katheter   gelesen und würde mich gerne dazu äußern.* Ich denke, dass hier auch einige Leute sind die eine Paraplegie haben und das Problem der Blasenlähmung kennen.
Ich muß immer wieder staunen, dass die Urologen diese Blasen-Versorgung des SPK nicht empfehlen.
Für  einen Para ist dies die  beste Sache.  Da in  den letzten Jahren eh nur  noch die Selbstkatheterisierung "anerzogen" wird...finde ich einen SPK  wesentlich besser. 
Die meisten Leute haben mit den Jahren  chronische Harnweginfekte..die eigentlich nicht mehr weg zu bekommen  sind. Zudem resistent gegen Antibiotikas werden. Also was tun ??
Gerade als Frau ist das ein noch größeres Problem.  
Einige Tipps zum Katheter.
Wenn man die Selbstkatheterismus beherrscht..kann man den Wechsel auch selbst machen. 
Die Gefahr von Klinik-Viren ist dann schon mal gebannt !!!
Wechsel ist 4-6 Wochen ok.
Verband  würde ich jeden Tag wechseln.. also desinfizierend waschen und mit  Schlitzkommpressen und noch andere Kompresse drauf und etwas verkleben..
Duschen ist kein Problem..da braucht man auch keinen wasserdichten Verband anlegen..
Schwimmen gehen kann man ohne Probleme..doch anschließend gut desinfizieren..
Damit der Kath. nicht einwächst..immer mal wieder hin und her schieben..
Beim  Wechsel sehr gut mit Instillagel einspritzen das ist desinfekt.. und  etwas betäubend..damit  es beim rausziehen des Kath. nicht schmerzt..
Spülungen  werden unterschiedlich gemacht. entweder alle 2-3 Monate mit  Cystomyacine ..in den Kath. einspritzen und stundenweise wirken  lassen....das etwa 10 Tage..
andere machen das jede Woche nur 1 mal für ca 2- 3 Stunden.
so braucht man keine Arznei-Belastung über den Magen und Nieren riskieren.
Beim Verband würde ich keine Betaisadonna verwenden, das greift das Silikonmaterial an..
man kann z.B. Aloe.Vera-Konzentrat nehmen..oder Spenglersan kolloid G. 
wenn jemand Fragen für das Thema hat..bin gerne bereit weitere Auskunft zu geben 
lg Handicaplerin

----------


## chris61

hallo zusammen
ich bin noch ganz neu hier, und möchte meinen senf auch dazu geben  :Smiley: 
ich hatte bis vor 6 monaten einen suprapubischen , der aber gezogen werden musste, wegen ständiger entzündung der einstichstelle und schmerzen in der blase, vor allem wenn diese leer ist. ich bemerke dann ein heftiges stechen als wenn ich den katheder extrem spüre.
nun habe ich aufgrund eines nierenstaus ( MS krank ) wieder mir einen supra. aufschwatzen lassen. und nun habe ich wieder die gleichen probleme. mein urologe sagt aber 2x die woche den verband zu wechseln reicht. aber schon am nächsten tag ist das pflaster total verklebt mit sekret und schleim. aber die pflegestation hält sich an die verordnung. aber ich halte diesen ständigen schmerzen nicht mehr aus . vorher habe ich mich selbst kathederesiert mit einmalkatheder.hatte damit kein problem, aber mein uro meint das würde der harnblase nicht gut tun. am liebsten würde ich das ding selbst entblocken und ziehen.

----------


## wheelchairpower

Ich würde einen anderen Urologen aufsuchen und seine Meinung einholen.

----------


## blättle55

hallo zusammen 
Nachdem der Thread wohl 3 Jahre geschlummert hat, möchte ich ihn wieder aufwecken   :Smiley:  
Ich habe seid 4 Tagen einen SPK und war auf der Suche nach Antworten für meine Frage(n) hier gelandet. Ein teilweise sehr informatives und interessantes Forum. Danke an alle.
 Mir geht es nun nach den ersten 3 Tagen sehr gut (davor kleinere übel wie: leichte Schmerzen durch die "OP", überempfindlichkeit in dem Bereich (gelöst durch bessere Rasur), 2x feuchte Tupfer. Aber seid heute arbeite ich wieder ganz normal ums Haus herum und denke garnicht mehr an das "Ding" im Bauch  - okay, wenn der Beutel am Beim zum Klotz wird, dann wieder *LOL*
Also die Frage mit Duschen wurde ja im  Thread beantwortet, aber das mit dem Baden (im Hallenbad?) will mir nicht ganz runter: Mit dem Urinbeutel öffentlich baden? Wie sieht das aus?. Hab auch wo gelesen, am kann ihn bequem im Badeanzug verstecken  - okay bei Frauen ja,  - aber wir??  Oder wird der Beutel im Schwimmbad abgeklemmt und das blaue Schläuchlein zugestöpselt solange? 
Danke für seriöse Antworten im Voraus!
gruss aus dem Neckartal.

----------


## Anonymisiert

Männer-typische FrageHabe einen SPK wegen zuviel Restharn bekommen (3500ml kamen nach dem Stich heraus- abgesehen von dem Teil der daneben ging -der Uro hat da wohl den Druck unterschätzt  :Smiley:   -, er solle mal 3 Monate bleiben in der Hoffnung, dass dann sich die Muskalatur der Blase wieder zusammen zieht. Okay machen wir mal mit. Aber: Gesetzt den Fall, dies klappt -wie sieht es in dieser Zeit mit der "reinigenden" Funktion des Harnleiters durch den Urin nach Sperma-Abgang aus? Da ja alles über den Katheder geht. Klebt dann der Harnleiter zusammen, da das Restsperma nicht ausgespült werden kann?  :Sad:  SORGENüBERSORGEN  :Huh?:

----------


## gisie63

Hallo,
@ blättle55, das hast Du ganz richtig erkannt. Der Katheter wird abklemmt und mit einem *sterilen* Stöpsel verschlossen. Man sollte schon sehr sauber arbeiten um keine Bakterien in die Blase einzuschleußen.
@ Anonymisiert, da passiert gar nix. Nur Mut!
LG 
gisie

----------


## blättle55

Guten Abend Gisie  -vielen Dank.
Dann muss ich mal bei meinem Urologen nachfragen, ob er so was verschreibt, oder ich diesen selbst kaufen muss - oder vielleicht hat ja die Urologie im Klinikum einen Sterildatum-abgelaufenen, den ich bei uns selbst sterilisieren kann...

----------


## gisie63

Hallo,
eigentlich kann das über Heilmittelrezept verordnet werden. 
Und es handelt sich um Einmalmaterial, das darf man nicht wieder sterilisieren. 
LG gisie

----------


## blättle55

Hallo Gisie - Danke für die schnelle(n) Antwort(en),  :ta_clap: 
bin am gleichen Tag noch zu meinem Urologen gegangen und er gab mir ein paar gelbe Stöpsel mit.  
Habe diese vor dem Einstöpseln mit Kodan-Spray "sterilisiert" -sicher ist sicher, da mir mein urologe am zweiten Tag (bei der Kontrolle) sagte: Wenn Sie den Beutel (Beinbeutel gegen Nachtbeutel) tauschen, darf da -am Anschluß- nichts hineingelangen. Eine Einmal-Klemme gab er mir damals auch nicht mit, was sich als sehr hilfreich herausstellte. (Ich fand solche bei uns in der Zellseparation) 
Werde irgendwann einmal für die Allgemeinheit schreiben, wie es mir so in den letzen 13 Tagen nach Legung des Katheders erging - vielleicht will das ein Neuling (wie ich) auch wissen, was so alles sein kann... 
Deshalb hier gleich wieder weitere Fragen an Dich bzw. die Allgemeinheit: 
       Mein Arzt sagte nichts darüber, aber ich habe mir vorsichtshalber  Ersatz-beutel bestellt - und bei der Suche nach solchen stiess ich vielfach auf die Vermerke, dass die billigen nur für 3-4 Tage gedacht sind, bei den über 12 Euro teueren (mit RückflussVentil) stand etwas von wegen 14 Tagen....
Nun, ich bin froh, dass ich vor dem Wochenende noch die Ersatzdinger erhalten habe, da die Aufhäng-Öse am Beinbeutel, wo das Klettband durchgeht, heute gerissen ist - also hätte er nicht bis zum nächsten Kathederwechsel in 4 Wochen gehalten!
Frage: Was stimmt nun: 14 Tage oder bis zum Verschleiss? 
Zweite Frage: -vielleicht auch für die Allgemeinheit wichtig-
habe heut morgen Verbandswechsel gemacht und gesehen, dass am blauen Silikon schlauch ein dunkelblauer Ring aufgemalt ist. Habe nun vermutet, dass dies vllt. die Markierung ist, wie weit er herausschauen darf und ihn -wie im Forum beschrieben- mit AloeVera bestrichen und ein wenig (2 cm) nach innen bewegt.
Was hat der blaue Ring zu sagen? 
3. Frage:
bis heute morgen war der Urin gelblich - aber nach dem Schlauchverschieben und Duschen kam nach Anstöpseln sehr dunkler Urin heraus - habe ich da innen eine Wunde aufgerissen (also echt: so dunkel war der selbst in den ersten 3 Tagen nicht) - werde mal viel trinken und hoffe, dass ich heute arbeitsmäßig durchhalte (12-19h). 
Sorry, ist nun ein wenig lang geworden - Allen stressfreie (Arbeits?)Tage und einen guten Rutsch *SEKT-SMILEY-HIER-FEHLT*

----------


## gisie63

Hallo blättle,
sterile Stöpsel brauchst Du nicht mit Kodan oder ähnlichem desinfizieren - sie sind ja schon steril. Das heißt sie sind keimfrei. Aber Du kannst, wenn Du diskonektiert hast den Kathetereingang gut desinfizieren. Die Stöpsel müssen verpackt sein, sonst sind sie sicher nicht steril! 
Zum Beutelwechsel: Im stationären Bereich haben wir die Beutel niemals gewechselt, um die Gefahr der Keiminfiltration möglichst gering zu halten. Im ambulanten Bereich haben wir unseren Patienten empfohlen über Nacht den Nachtbeutel an den Ausgang des Beinbeutels anzuschließen. Der Weg für Keime ist dann noch länger. Es ist schon so, dass der Anschluss Katheter/Beutel möglichst wenig geöffnet werden soll. Das geht halt nicht, wenn man zum Schwimmen möchte. Die Beutel wurden bei uns gewechselt, wenn der Katheter gewechselt wurde. Zeitraum zwischen 2 - 4 Wochen. Achte beim Beutelkauf darauf, dass ein Rückflussventil am Beutel ist. Sie sind zwar etwas teurer, aber um der Hygiene willen einfach besser.
Du solltest den Katheter auf keinen Fall weiter in den Bauch schieben. Damit schiebst Du Keime in den Fistelgang, das kann zu Entzündungen führen! 
Wahrscheinlich hast Du mit der Katheterspitze die Blasenwand etwas irritiert oder altes Blut (vom Katheter legen) aufgewühlt. Das ist nicht schlimm. Die Farbe zeigt, dass es sich um altes Blut handelt. Trink viel, dann spült es durch. Aber das machst Du ja schon. Eine hohe Trinkmenge ist sowieso wichtig um einer Infektion etwas vorzubeugen.
Der blaue Ring ist eine Markierung die dem Arzt zeigt, wie weit er den Katheter beim Legen reinschieben muss, so dass er richtig liegt. 
LG und einen guten Rutsch ins Neue Jahr
gisie

----------


## blättle55

Hallo gisie, danke dass du wieder herein geschaut hast. Hast mich voll beruhigt. 
Wegen der gelben Stöpsel:  sie waren mir lose in die Hand gedrückt worden, sonst hätte ich sie nicht sterilisiert.  :Smiley:  
Auch dir einen guten rutsch und alles Gute für 2015.

----------


## gisie63

Hallo blättle,
ich möchte Dich darauf hinweisen, dass Du die Stöpsel durch ein Desinfektinsmittel wie z. B. Kodan lediglich desinfizierst. Das heißt, Du reduzierst die Keimmenge, sie sind dadurch aber nicht steril. Bei der Sterilisation wird Material - durch unterschiedliche Verfahren - keimfrei gemacht. Der Unterschied ist wichtig! Du solltest unbedingt sterile Stöpsel benützen um keine Keime in das Katheterlumen zu bringen. Du sollst ja auch nicht den Beutelanschluss irgendwo ablegen und dann wieder einstöpseln. Da bei der Desinfektion immer trotzdem Keime überleben, haben diese dann in der Blase ein super Milieau um sich zu vermehren. Eine Blasenentzündung ist daher vorprogrammiert! Eine aufsteigende Blaseninfektion kann bis zur Sepsis führen! 
Bitte befolge den Rat aus eigenem Interesse! 
LG gisie

----------


## kieben

> anschließend einen Neuen Verband mit Schlitzkompressen anlegen.

 Vielleicht nicht 100% passen , aber apropos Verband, Kann mir jemand sagen, wie ein PEG- Verband gemacht wird? (Vorbereitung, Durchführung, Materialien usw.)  In jedem Buch steht was anderes und wir haben öfter auch mal andere Lehrer und die erzählen auch immer wieder mal was anderes.  Was ist nun richtig?  
Ich hatte mal auf diese Seite die richtige Antwort gefunden,finde sie aber leider nicht mehr   :Sad:   : www.nutrison-flocare.de/patienten/servicecenter/haeufige-fragen/details/

----------


## gisie63

Hallo kieben,
ich hab Dir einen Link reingestellt, da wird es ganz genau beschrieben, so hab ich es auch gelernt.
Kein Wundbenzin zum Pflasterreste entfernen benützen! http://www.krankenschwester.de/forum...dswechsel.html
LG gisie

----------


## blättle55

> Hallo blättle,
> ich möchte Dich darauf hinweisen, dass Du die Stöpsel durch ein Desinfektinsmittel wie z. B. Kodan lediglich desinfizierst. Das heißt, Du reduzierst die Keimmenge, sie sind dadurch aber nicht steril. 
> LG gisie

 Hallo Gisie -
danke für die Richtigstellung und Aufklärung, gut für die Allgemeinheit. Ich nahm in der Eile leider das falsche Wort, weiter oben in den Threads habe ich ja sterilisiert in " " gesetzt. Aufgrund meiner Ausbildung sollte das eigentlich nicht passieren... 
Zu deinem Hinweis mit den sterilen Stöpseln:
Also, nachdem ich vom Urologen 3 Stück unverpackt in die Hand bekommen habe, scheint dies mit dem "Sterilsein" nicht so wichtig zu sein - Sorry, wenn ich jetzt an deinem Med.Fach.Personal-Ego kratze,
 aber ich sehe das genau so locker wie man Urologe- zumal ich mit einer Plastik-Klemme den "Kathedergang" verschließe, das obere Beutelschlauch-Ende auch desinfiziere und dieses dann in der mitgelieferten Hülse "aufbewahre". Nach Anstöpseln des Ganzen und lösen der Klemme fliesst der Urin wieder abwärts in den Beutel - und somit kommt wohl kaum was in die Blase. 
Ich lebe jedenfalls sehr gut damit (bisher  :Smiley:  ). 
Nun für Interessierte meine Erfahrungen, die natürlich keinen Richtigkeits-Anspruch haben, sondern nur zum Mitdenken anregen sollen, medizin. Fachpersonal darf mit natürlich gerne korrigieren.... 
In nach den ersten 10 Tagen hatte ich Flüssigkeit-gefüllte Bläschen unter dem Fixomull Stretch. Ich dachte zuerst an eine Allergie dagegen. Habe aber weitergemacht, da ich trotz 300x Blutspenden noch nie eine Allergie gegen Pflaster hatte und diese Bläschen nur eingecremt, nach dem Aufplatzen auch noch ein wenig bedeckt (Foto vorhanden, weiss aber nicht ob und wie hier reinstellen).
    Da diese nur vereinzelt auftraten, habe ich es auf  Reibung des Gürtels zurückgeführt (trage seither Hosenträger), und so war es auch, heute 20 Tage später ist nichts mehr feststellbar. Um den Katheder zu entlasten trage ich nun noch zw. Hose und Hemd ein kl. gefaltetes Handtuch - und siehe da: Ich denke tagsüber garnicht mehr an das Ding im Bauch. Vielleicht kommt es auch daher, dass ich den Silikonschlauch mit einem kl. Leukosilkstreifen am Oberschenkel fixiere. 
Enttäuscht war ich auch, dass mir niemand sagte, wie ich den Beutel richtig am Bein fixieren muss. Die doppelseitigen Klettbänder, die die URO-Assistentin durch gezogen hatte, haben dazu geführt, dass die ösen bald ausrissen - ich habe seither das obere Klettband mit einem zweiten entlastet, das den Beutel knapp unter dem Knie hält.
Ebenso war ich von dem Orginal-Btl., der mir beim Urologen angebracht wurde, enttäuscht, da hier der Abklemm-Mechanismus unten schon 2x aufging - Supersauerei! Zum Glück war es zu Hause und im Feld... Ich verwende seither welche mit Schiebe-Verriegelung. 
Nun habe ich noch ein paar Tage bis zum Kathederwechsel und hoffe, ich überlebe auch diesen und kann dann wie bisher unbeschwert weitermachen. 
Alles Gute an Allen, schönes Wochenende..

----------


## josie

Hallo Blättle55!  

> Also, nachdem ich vom Urologen 3 Stück unverpackt in die Hand bekommen  habe, scheint dies mit dem "Sterilsein" nicht so wichtig zu sein -  Sorry, wenn ich jetzt an deinem Med.Fach.Personal-Ego kratze,
>  aber ich sehe das genau so locker wie man  Urologe     - zumal ich mit einer Plastik-Klemme den "Kathedergang" verschließe,  das obere Beutelschlauch-Ende auch desinfiziere und dieses dann in der  mitgelieferten Hülse "aufbewahre"

 Gisie hat dir ausgezeichnet erklärt, was in jeder deutschen Klinik Standard ist, das hat nichts damit zu tun, ob an irgendeinem Ego gekratzt wird.
Selbstverständlich kannst Du das handhaben wie Du willst. 
Allerdings gerade in der heutigen Zeit und wenn ich jetzt nur mal an die Diskussion mit dem antibiotikaresistenten Erreger in der Uniklinik Kiel denke, ist es mehr als richtig, darauf hinzuweisen, wie es möglichst steril gehandhabt wird. 
Der Katheter hat direkten Zugang in die Blase und somit ist das Risiko einer Blasenentzündung da, das ist Fakt und dann sollte man versuchen, die Risiken durch sein eigenes Handeln so gering wie möglich zu halten.
Der Katheterstöpsel wird nunmal in das Katheterende zum abstöpseln geschoben und wie oben geschrieben, führt der Katheter direkt in die Blase. 
Tatsache ist, daß jeder Betroffene/Patient darauf achten sollte, so steril wie möglich zu arbeiten, um unnötige Infektionen zu verhindern und damit auch den Antibiotikaeinsatz, der sonst bei einer Blasenentzündung nötig wird. 
Entscheiden muß das jeder für sich selbst, aber hier im Forum legen wir Wert darauf, daß es so erklärt wird, wie man in jeder Klinik/Ambulanz es handhabt.
Ich verstehe eigentlich auch das Problem nicht, weil sterile Katheterstöpsel rezeptiert werden können und somit wäre eine Infektionsquelle ausgeschlossen. 
Ich wünsche dir auch ein schönes WE

----------


## blättle55

> Ebenso war ich von dem Orginal-Btl., der mir beim Urologen angebracht wurde, enttäuscht, da hier der Abklemm-Mechanismus unten schon 2x aufging - Supersauerei! Zum Glück war es zu Hause und im Feld... Ich verwende seither welche mit Schiebe-Verriegelung. 
> .....

 Leider zu früh gefreut  - auch dieser Schiebe-Mechanismus hat mich nun schon 2x in Stich gelassen.
Auch dieser, obwohl in der -geschützten-? Bein-innenseite getragen, hat sich unbemerkt geöffnet.
Auch hier war ich einmal in unwegsamen Gelände, aber es ist heute morgen auch im Bett passiert - Super! 
Dann habe ich mich hingesetzt und überlegt, wie ich das unabsichtliche Aufschieben vermeiden könnte - eigentlich ganz einfach und recht günstig: Habe mir bei unseren Forschern ein 8mm langes Stück leicht flexiblen "Schlauch" besorgt (innendurchmesser ca 8mm), dies aufgeschnitten und dann als Blockierung über das freie Stück gestülpt. 
Klappt wunderbar, könnte nun es nun patentieren lassen und einen Versandhandel einrichten  :Smiley: - 
dass die Herstellerfirma da nicht von selbst draufkommt?! 
Alles Gute, Allen!

----------


## kaya

Für`s Erste pfiffig geregelt... Aber die Hersteller haben da auch so ihre Ideen...  https://www.google.de/search?q=halte...2&ved=0CFoQsAQ 
Du könntest z. B. die "Strümpfe" oder Stulpen ausprobieren, sind sehr bequem und verhindern auch ein unbeabsichtigtes Öffnen des Beinbeutels. Da es zugelassene Hilfsmittel sind, kann der Arzt sie verordnen.

----------


## blättle55

Hallo zusammen, 
Nun ist eine Zeit vergangen, ich lebe immernoch und leider ist der März vorbei und das Ding ist immer noch drin... 
 Bin auf weitere 3 Monate vertröstet worden. Der SPK soll entfernt werden, wenn meine 3,5 ltr.-Blase soweit geschrumpft, dass ich wieder mit dem Harndrang meine Blase ganz entleeren kann.  
Nun habe ich zwei Fragen:
Gerade hat es geploppt, so als wäre das Teil entblockt-  
kann das einfach so im sitzen passieren?  Ich bilde mir ein, dass ich das Teil auch in der Blase spüre. Muss ich nun gleich in die Klinik oder was kann ich tun, bzw. soll ich nicht tun, um bis Montag auszuharren? 
Nun ich glaube, heraus rutschen kann es nicht, da ja durch Pflaster fixiert...  
2) Mein Urologe hat gemeint, wenn das mit dem Schrumpfen nicht klappt, sollte man an der Prostata etwas abhobeln damit ich mit Druck die Blase leeren kann. 
Gibt es da schon eine Info bzw. Ein Forum?  
Besten dank für eure Hilfe -allen ein schönes Wochenende.

----------


## blättle55

> Hallo zusammen,  
> Nun habe ich zwei Fragen:
> Gerade hat es geploppt, so als wäre das Teil entblockt-  
> kann das einfach so im sitzen passieren?  Ich bilde mir ein, dass ich das Teil auch in der Blase spüre. Muss ich nun gleich in die Klinik oder was kann ich tun, bzw. soll ich nicht tun, um bis Montag auszuharren? 
> Nun ich glaube, heraus rutschen kann es nicht, da ja durch Pflaster fixiert...

 Nun diese Antwort kann ich mir selbst geben, kann mal erzählen wie es weiter ging:
Da kein BLut oder Trübung im Urin, habe ich am nächsten Tag so weitergemacht, wie geplant (Arbeiten in Haus und Garten) und das Geräusch auf Darmgeräusch zurück geführt. Am Abend wollte ich Verband wechseln nach dem Baden, ich spürte bei Abendessen ein Ziehen, so alsob an Haaren, die am Pflaster klebten, schmerzten. Beim TV bin ich eingeschlafen und als  ich aufwachte und baden wollte, bemerkte ich, dass mein Urinbeutel ja noch leer ist...
Also sofort alles fixiert und ab in die Klinik. Dort Verband abgemacht: da hing das Kathederende mit defektem Ballon!
Meine Blase war voll (1 Liter), aber das Loch war dicht und es lief kein Urin heraus - das wusste ich nicht! Die nette ärztin hat aber einen neuen Katheder setzen können - heute spüre ich die Entzündung der Blase und bin schlapp, aber sonst ist alles beim Alten...

----------


## blättle55

> Hallo zusammen, 
> Nun ist eine Zeit ...  
> 2) Mein Urologe hat gemeint, wenn das mit dem Schrumpfen nicht klappt, sollte man an der Prostata etwas abhobeln damit ich mit Druck die Blase leeren kann. 
> Gibt es da schon eine Info bzw. Ein Forum?

 Erlaube mir, das Thema wieder auf zu greifen, da aktuell und akut bei mir:  
Kurzes Resumee:
Über Jahre steigender Restharn, pinkeln okay
Anfangs: Diagnose Blasendivertikel.   
Dez. 2014 wurde ich zur SPK überredet, bei meinen Urologen-Nachfolger. 
Idee: kein Divertikel,  sondern ausgeleierte Blase, Muskel müssen sich wieder zusammen ziehen können. 
Seither kein Wasserlassen mehr, auch als die Blase wieder mit über zwei Liter voll lief, weil Balkon geplatzt oder Katheder verstopft war.. .. 
Also kein zusammenziehen erfolgt!
Ich vermute bei mir psych.  Probleme aufgrund von Stress und fragte nach dieser methode der neurostimulation.  
Da wurde mir von 2 Stellen  gesagt,  das Mittel der Wahl wäre die tur-p, da Prostata vergrößert sei,  PSA ist normal. Was ich nicht verstehe: warum kann ich kein wasserlassen, habe aber Samenerguss... 
Egal,  nun die tur-p ist vorbei, am 1. Tag wurde mir der spk entfernt
---auf meine frage, warum der *Reserve Auslass* zuerst entfernt wird: 
braucht man nicht mehr, der Urin läuft zu 100%, 
am 2. Tag  der Spülkatheder 
Und nun habe ich das Problem, dass sich die Blase innert 12h gefüllt hat, gemessen per Sono 1 Liter.  
Dann konnte ich 200ml ablassen und war froh, überhaupt wieder zu können (versuche siehe oben, würden durch massive schweren vereitelt, wie ich nun weiß, wegen Blasensteine.  
Klinik-Urologe schlug vor, wieder einen katheder für 2 Tage zu legen, und wenn dies nicht hilft, müsse man nochmal hobeln.  
Ich sprach ihn auf meine Freude, dass überhaupt etwas kommt an, und konnte ihn überzeugen, weiter zu machen, okay, das reale Ergebnis ist ernuchternd:  
Stündlich 30-30-30-110-120-230ml, so mache jetzt mal die Nacht durch und warte die Restmenge morgen ab.  
Verstehe nur nicht,
 warum ,wenn der Urin fließt, nicht alles abfließt, obwohl ich mich tierisch freue,
 dass wieder überhaupt was fließt ! 
Frage: 
wielange muss der unsichere, von Ärzten vorgeschlagene Leidensweg noch gehen, sprich: wann ist die Indikation zur Neurostimulation gegeben?   
(bitte die Schreibfehler zu entschuldigen, es ist Nacht und ich habe nur das Tablet bei mir) 
Hoffe, ich kann mit meinen Ausführungen auch anderen helfen..... 
Danke für weitere Diskussion im Voraus (auch wenn es anscheins wenige mit ausgeleierter Blase gibt...)

----------


## gisie63

Hallo blättle,
Deine Blase ist "ausgeleiert".  Das wird sich auch nicht mehr viel verändern, da sie sich auch mit SFK nicht erhöht hat. Da hilft auch kein 2tägiger Katheter durch die Harnröhre. Du kannst wieder etwas auf normalen Wege entleeren, weil die Abflussbehinderung weg ist. Aber der Blasenmuskel ist dadurch nicht geheilt. 
LG gisie

----------

